# 24 Hour Striper Tourney at Seagull...



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyone planning on going to the annual striper tournament at Seagull pier this weekend? We had a blast last year (although very cold). I may be flying solo this year so if anyone else is going solo or if anyone is interested in another fisherman to keep company please PM me. I really want to go but I am not sure if my buddy will make it this year and I dont really want to go solo.

~Brandon~


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

i plan on going, don't know yet if the family will be with me or not, depends on the weather....


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

which day is it being held on??


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

tom_s said:


> which day is it being held on??


12:01AM - 11:59PM this Saturday 11/24. 24 hours long... dress warm. Link below:

http://www.cbbt.com/fishing.html

~Brandon~


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll go. Give me the details. I'll split the toll and beer...:beer:


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

cool..Im there!


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

might have to work and NO way out there


----------



## bchnut (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys this sounds great... one question though. Is this the type of tournament that a novice shouldn't go to,especially if his partner is an 11 year old?


----------



## Kimm (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Q I think Brandon,Lil Brandon and DJ will be out there.I know they had mentioned it earlier in the week.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know about a novice going out, but everybody I've ever talked to that said they fished this said it's a pain in the butt to fish. There are WAY too many people, with WAY too little space to go around. One guy told me he didn't even have room to work jig off the pier because so many people were out there. Money or not, that's not my cup of tea, so if you can't handle a tightly packed crowd, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

how many rod can you use


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

sign says 2 per person


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

ill be goin solo as well if i can find a ride...anyone ill split the toll


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

do they have a nice pier net


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

05 grand slam said:


> do they have a nice pier net


No bring you own or hope there is one near you. though I have a seen that tourney go down with less than six fish.


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

I was out there today and the tee is still closed. it's been 4 weeks already....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

butch said:


> I was out there today and the tee is still closed. it's been 4 weeks already....



didn't enter last years...but was sure fun catchin an releasin' them schoolies off of em Storms durin' the Tourney.

Good luck fellas...gonna chase some specs and pups and the elusive schoolie


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll be out there for sure, that pier is my stomping grounds. But as for the daytime ill be togging.I will get my stripers at night.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

butch said:


> I was out there today and the tee is still closed. it's been 4 weeks already....


I havent been out there in a month or so why is the T closed. Sure will make it all that much mre crowded if it is still closed for the tourney.

I have fished the last two so I will probably drag my tired ass down there again this year

Anyone know where I can get some FRESH Bunker. 10 pounds or so of it????


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

I fished last year and it wasnt crowded. If you get there a little early to set up shop (2 chairs, a cooler, and some rods) you'll be able to claim a comfortable spot for the 24 hours. Not to mention, there was a good amount of people from P&S so walking around was a good time and, again, was not too crowded or overwhelming. 

As for the # of rods... I think you can bring as many as you want (in case one goes over or breaks) but you are only supposed be allowed to have 2 in the water per person.

As for the pier net... I will have my new one this year but I was able to borrow a fellow P&S'er's las year.

I should be there around 11:15-11:30PM Friday. I will post some sort of a description of what I am wearing before I head out if anyone is interested in shooting the chit.

~Brandon~


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Anyone know where I can get some FRESH Bunker. 10 pounds or so of it????


chris bait and tackle (eastern shore)


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

i will have my 10 y/o daughter out there with and my 56 year old mom. we just dress in layers, bring plenty of food and pocket warmers and blankets. this will be our first time for the tourney, but we have done the overnight at the pier a few other times. when they get tired, out come the sleeping bags, i swear we seem to bring everything but the kitchen sink


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

Expect the weather to be bad. very cold and windy. Low in the 30's and 15-20k winds. It will be unusual if it's not. See ya there.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Gonna give it a try*

Ok. I've been thinking about this tournament for awhile and I'm gonna give it a try. What's the worst that can happen? Get lucky and catch a couple keepers, freeze my a$$ off, have some fun.

So what is the secret signal or handshake for all you/us P&S'ers? 

I'm on the Cape Charles side and plan to get there a little early to set up a space. I'll be the guy wearing forty-four layers of clothes and a brand new oversized red polartec jacket hunched down by the rail talking to Jim Beam.

Do stripers like bourbon chum?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*P&s*

So bscheel & I will be out there, chilling down the franks & beans I'm sure I'll see some other P&S'ers out there. Anybody know what the prizes are??? 

Skunk


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Prizes! they got prizes! 

just got my FRESH bunker and eels at Chris' Bait and Tackle. Fresh Quatro on my new baitcaster and fresh Suffix on my Ugly Stik spinning combo. Ready to roll...


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

*Was there last night from 1900-330*

didn't catch a darn thing but perhaps a cold :--|. oh well, it was nice to see all the p&s'ers out there. might go back out today after i get some airborne in me. *bchnut*, did you ever have any luck after we left? it would be nice to hear that your son got his 1st. does anyone know what happened for the rest of the morning?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

All I want to know is where all the rest of you so called FHBs were last night???
Bunch of sissys, the real men *and some women* were fighting on the front lines and battleing the weather while the rest were tucked away sipping their wine coolers and watching "How to get in touch with your Inner-self". :--|

Now that I can feel my fingers again I just might have to go back out and show yall how its done. 

Glad to see atleast some of the P&S'ers have some nadds,,, I even gave Flea some hail this morning for chasen them little baby specks when he could have been there haven some real fun.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> All I want to know is where all the rest of you so called FHBs were last night???
> Bunch of sissys, the real men *and some women* were fighting on the front lines and battleing the weather while the rest were tucked away sipping their wine coolers and watching "How to get in touch with your Inner-self". :--|
> 
> Now that I can feel my fingers again I just might have to go back out and show yall how its done.
> ...


all that cold air has finally froze the last bitta sense ya had....

tossed out early this am...the lure was lika bommerang...

Hit another spot...found out my waders had a hole...

then hit one last spot, only to watch a 24incher lost...hit on a live minnow....my lures was wearin' tha skunk...

yall aughta know...ain't no fish in VA


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

any news as to who is in the lead, and how big is the fish? 

shooter/catman32- the fumes from that heater had me sick as a dog today. but i guess it was better than freezing my a$$ off.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shooter I'm still recovering from Hernia surgery. So I could not even pick up my winning fish.


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

I had a blast, albeit extremely cold. Not so bad after the sun came up though. The worst was around 4AM when the wind was brutal. Other than the cold I had a fantastic time and will be back again next year. I didn't catch anything but nobody else had much luck either (at least until I left at 2PMish). I hooked up with Skunk Ape and a few other P&S'ers there (Shooter, Crashman, and a few others). It seems as though everyone there was having a good time (well, except for the drunk guy that was escorted off of the pier for being rude in the family restaurant at about 11AM initiating an all-pier cooler check).

Only report that I have:

First Striper was caught very early and was 20.5 inches and not heavy. Second Striper caught after the sun came up and was about 35 inches 14 pounds by the young buck that did well last year.

Other than the stripers... the skates were everywhere, saw some smaller flounders decked, 2 3-4 foot sharks (sandsharks?), a starfish, a conk, and a blue. 

That's it for me folks! Thanks, again, Matt (AKA - Skunk Ape) for joining me... I had a blast!

~Brandon~


----------

